# SHENZHEN | Qianhai Huaqiang Headquarters Building | 180m | 591ft | T/O



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

深圳华强金融大厦 - 公共建筑 - UA尤安设计







www.uachina.com.cn








__





提示信息 - 高楼迷摩天族


,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc





Posted on Gaoloumi by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by *摩天圳








*


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by *摩天圳








*


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

13/07/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

24/08/22 by 鸢无


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

12/09/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

26/09/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

05/10/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

11/10/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

16/10/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

20/11/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

27/11/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

08/12/22 by 摩天圳


----------

